# Good (free) backup software



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of some decent backup software that I can use at home to backups several directories:

c:\users\david - approx 250gb
c:\users\lynn - <1gb
c:\users\brats - 5gb
d:\steamlibrary - 1.3tb
d:\fsx - 1.5tb
d:\fsx_scenary - 2.0tb

this will be going to a 8TB NAS drive.

Cheers
David


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Easeus To Do Backup 
Macrium Reflect (free version doesn't do incremental backups).
AOMEI Backupper

Google is your friend, give it a try sometime.
EaseUs To Do Backup free is what I've been using for years now.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, I know google is my friend but he isn't a very good advisor, unlike real Hoomans!


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

VividProfessional said:


> yes, I know google is my friend but he isn't a very good advisor, unlike real Hoomans!


That really depends. For a question such as the one you asked you could (and very often do) get recommendations from humans for every major product on the market. Sometimes these include vehement, and not necessarily accurate, denigrations of competing products.

For a simple question like this, Google (or the search engine of your choosing) is very likely to get you exactly the information you need, and quickly.

I, too, have been using EaseUS To Do Backup for some time now. I also like Paragon as well. Macrium is really great, but the user interface can be overwhelming to some.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

i have used ease US for disk cloning never even thought of it for backups!


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I for one don't trust search engine results to be safe. They are NOT your friend. Many have been stung that way. I still see a LOT of results showing cNet and Download.###.

I prefer recommendations from tech board people who use the product.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Confounded Also said:


> I for one don't trust search engine results to be safe. They are NOT your friend. Many have been stung that way. I still see a LOT of results showing cNet and Download.###.
> 
> I prefer recommendations from tech board people who use the product.


And for anyone who thinks that it is not every cyber citizen's solemn duty to learn how to "consider the source," well . . .

I too, trust recommendations from sites like this one, but for heaven's sake, it is not difficult to learn how to avoid "the bad" in web searches. Dealing with only "primary sources" (as in the sites of the company making a given thing) is one of the first rules of safe interaction with cyberspace that should be learned. Sadly, it's often learned by having been foolish, but using sites like this won't prevent that, either.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Miraculously, this message showed up on one of the "technology for the blind" forums on which I routinely participate about 5 minutes after I'd posted my last message. It's put much better than I did. (FS is Freedom Scientific, the maker of the JAWS screen reader, and Surf's Up is their web surfing training):

Research with a web search engine is so important to people, and especially us who otherwise have no access to print.
I wonder things all the time, and I am always doing searches.
I'll be watching TV for example, and I get a thought from something I am watching, and I do a search.
Also, I maintain that it is next to impossible to do your own software repair without another computer in the home, because if one can't get on-line with one computer, for whatever reason, you can use the other one to research what might be wrong with the one that isn't working.
I can't imagine having my home page being anything other than my particular search engine.
Also, a good subject line to a list like this one, is a reflection of what one would do a web search for an answer.
I think many people don't bother to learn the basics of using a web page, even for simple web searches.
I have found that sometimes I have a hard time coming up with the best terms to use in my searches, and I find that as I read the closest results that I found, I can refine my search terms to get even better results.
That is why the Surf's Up link on the FS Jaws training page would help take the fear of using web pages away.
See: https://jfw.groups.io/g/main/message/75565 for source of quotation 

That says it all about web searching, the fundamental importance of being able to perform them, and the necessity of learning how to filter results based on stuff you initially get that you don't want or that's specifically what you're looking for. The plus (force presence) and minus (exclude) operators for web searches allow quick zeroing in on exactly what you're looking for once you know how to use them.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> I for one don't trust search engine results to be safe. They are NOT your friend. Many have been stung that way. I still see a LOT of results showing cNet and Download.###.
> 
> I prefer recommendations from tech board people who use the product.


We don't mind giving recommendations in the public forums, but we also encourage, expect and appreciate a little effort from you towards trying to find what you're looking for before starting a thread. Case in point, whatever you're seeking may not be as unique as you think and it most likely has already been addressed satisfactorily on some other thread, here on TSF or elsewhere. A quick search for "free backup" returns several results of TSF "board people" recommending the same backup software that have been named here.

Mistrusting web search engine results is just a flimsy excuse to not lift a finger and have others do the heavy lifting for you, especially since you already know that not all results are trustworthy and have an idea of which download sources to avoid. That CNET result is several places below other results, which I wonder if you even bothered to look at. Also, the fact that not all Web search results are trustworthy should be a reason to at least try and learn the basics, dos and don'ts of web searching and refine your searching skills and habits here and beyond.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

I too like to get unbiased,up to date, experienced user input on software I am not experienced with.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Besides other backups I also use the free version of Backup Maker. I like to backup just a few things separately from my "real" backups, and it does the job. Automatic scheduling is easy to use and when completed it pops up no matter else the user is doing. That reminds me it was successful.


----------



## ego (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Macrium Reflect: Be advised I have two identical SDD and keep the side case off my computer. I always keep my back up SDD up to date and clean!!! If I mess up my C: I simply pull it, put in my back up, and clean/fix what I did with SDD I was using as C: .... I also clone C: to other SDD after major Windows 10 updates!! Amazon sells a cord I use: SATA to USB


----------



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been using SyncBackFree (by: 2brightsparks) for many years.


Easy to use and reliable. It works fine with Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.



I backup specific folders, just like you describe. I have schedules set for daily/weekly/others.


Best of all, it's free.


Doc Ben


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Another option is a application I've used a few times.....
FreeSync
There is some pay for options in it but for free use it will do local stuff.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Most of you are suggesting image making software which is great but the task here appears to be for specific folders so unless the user also wants a complete image file what we should be looking at is file and data backup and using Macrium or EaseUs to make in image file is like using a sledge hammer to put a note on a bulletin board rather than a thumb tack.
Fore image files which I don't think are called for here there is a huge difference between Macrium and Acronis which are quicker than all the freebies and imho do a better safer job though Macrium does have a full featured free version as well.
For file and data backup Handy Backup and Synchback Pro for me are the winners and I suggest those because you are asking to backup selected folders and not the entire OS. Synching files and folders is quicker than traditional backups and less painful as you won't feel it come on and do its thing whereas most file and data backup programs come on like a "herd of elephants" when they are scheduled to do normal backups.


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

I used GFI backup for several years, until I discovered Acronis True Image. I bought the 2019 TI program and made image backups of my C: drive once a month and filed & folders on a daily basis. When Acronis True Image 2020 was available, I bought it because it had a new improved feature. I still make image backups of my C: drive once a month to an external drive and in addition I make daily C: drive image backups. The TI 2020 program makes incremental image backups so files & folders are no longer needed. Acronis True Image is not free, but it is fast and easy to use. For something as important as backups, spending a little for a full featured program is worth the cost.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Most of you are suggesting image making software which is great but the task here appears *to be for specific folders* so unless the user also wants a complete image file what we should be looking at is file and data backup and using Macrium or EaseUs to make in image file is like using a sledge hammer to put a note on a bulletin board rather than a thumb tack.
> Fore *image files which I don't think are called for here* there is a huge difference between Macrium and Acronis which are quicker than all the freebies and imho do a better safer job though Macrium does have a full featured free version as well.
> For file and data backup Handy Backup and Synchback Pro for me are the winners and I suggest those because *you are asking to backup selected folders and not the entire OS*. Synching files and folders is quicker than traditional backups and less painful as you won't feel it come on and do its thing whereas most file and data backup programs come on like a "herd of elephants" when they are scheduled to do normal backups.


OP did not specify whether they want their backup in terms of* images* (compressed archives containing their data/files) or just *synched copies* of their individual files and folders. EaseUs does File Backups as well, not just entire OS or drives (see image below). It's what I use, and I have a schedule of selected folders backed up incrementally.










Synching is faster because of no compression involved unlike when creating images, but in terms of space utilisation, I prefer compressed multiple images (versions) of these selected folders/files. The two solutions you suggest also do traditional compressed images, in addition to synchronisation/mirroring. Looking at the sizes of OP's data sources, I agree that synchronisation/mirroring seems ideal, especially for the huge ones, and multiple versions of backup images may not be practical because of space limitations on the target location (NAS). If synchronisation/mirroring is OP's intended backup strategy, may I suggest a free and open source program; FreeFileSync
I would do traditional compressed, multiple versions (three versions) of the users folders (incrementally) in addition to synchronisation/mirroring. This way, if a corruption occurs at the source and gets synced at the target, you still have multiple versions of the source files in traditional compressed images, increasing your chances of recovering from said corruption.

File and Folder backup is a premium feature of Macrium Reflect, not available in the free version.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Of course the idea of multiple file backups makes a lot of sense I agree. Sometimes you can't have enough backups especially if you backed up an error.
Since the backup will be to a NAS drive I especially prefer the synch method if for no other reason than the NAS drive is way slower than almost any other source backup type drive but safety suggests more than one method of course Stan.
I know that Macrium includes file and folder backup in paid versions as that is what I use but again I have always felt I should use the strength of the product hence my analogy of "the thumb tack vs the sledge hammer". Acronis and Macrium main purpose is for image files and Handy Backup and Synchback are for file and data backup. In the past free programs like Easeus Todo Backup always took way longer to make image files and would work on damaged drives where Acronis and Macrium will not usually and that could be a curse or a blessing depending on how you look at it. For me "time is money"!





Stancestans said:


> OP did not specify whether they want their backup in terms of* images* (compressed archives containing their data/files) or just *synched copies* of their individual files and folders. EaseUs does File Backups as well, not just entire OS or drives (see image below). It's what I use, and I have a schedule of selected folders backed up incrementally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One further word on specific backups. You can do it by Copy or Xcopy commands or even dragging to an internal or external medium. For example, you could right click "Pictures" and choose copy, then Paste to the medium. Hence, no program needed.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, if we're talking user data backups as opposed to full system image backups, and the user is on Windows 10, it's hard to beat the built in File History feature, which not only backs up, but keeps versioned backups according to your specifications.

Even though I use EaseUS To Do Backup for full system image backups, and know about its option for doing straight data backups, I still prefer File History for the latter.

There is also SyncToy, which does still work, but I still like File History better due to versioning.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I have tried several offerings including those by the likes of Veeam, but that's too "industrial" for my needs and the Home version is somewhat limited to just one backup, which unless I want to backup everything rather than just say, my documents folders and not the whole steam directories etc is a bit excessive hence the request for peoples thoughts.

The system is a Windows 10 box, the backups I want to take are indeed just file level, not system level.

As my NAS is a little QNAP offering specs on a 10gb switch I'm not worried about the speed or performance of the NAS itself.

I don't, however, trust the QNAS's built-in software as I have learnt from experience that is is not exactly trustworthy and causes data corruption.

I think the best fit thus far is the EASE US software. I would prefer to have it compress the backup as it does, and perform incremental backups to the NAS drive.


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> We don't mind giving recommendations in the public forums, but we also encourage, expect and appreciate a little effort from you towards trying to find what you're looking for before starting a thread. Case in point, whatever you're seeking may not be as unique as you think and it most likely has already been addressed satisfactorily on some other thread, here on TSF or elsewhere. A quick search for "free backup" returns several results of TSF "board people" recommending the same backup software that have been named here.
> 
> Mistrusting web search engine results is just a flimsy excuse to not lift a finger and have others do the heavy lifting for you, especially since you already know that not all results are trustworthy and have an idea of which download sources to avoid. That CNET result is several places below other results, which I wonder if you even bothered to look at. Also, the fact that not all Web search results are trustworthy should be a reason to at least try and learn the basics, dos and don'ts of web searching and refine your searching skills and habits here and beyond.


You tell 'em. I also look to tech forums for suggestions but I still do my homework. I have also been using cnet and also major geeks and filehippo and I haven't had many problems. I also look at the comments.


----------



## gymnasium (Jun 10, 2008)

I too started with Syncback Free many, many years ago. It is a good product but I switched to Syncback SE because it allows backup to a named device which syncback free does not. Syncback Pro is also good, but I have no need for the extra features it provides over the SE version. I have two identical portable drives that are named the same. I keep one on my home file server at all times and sync my data files to it every night via a schedule. On Sundays I switch drives and put the offsite one in my car which sits outside and bring the outside one back in to use the coming week. That gives me a (sort of) offsite backup since it will not be in the house should it burn down or otherwise get destroyed. I have a good friend whose house got hit by lightning and did burn essentially down and ever since I have always kept a backup outside my house. Since syncback only copies files that have changed or are new it is pretty fast. I also use it to copy the data periodically to another portable drive I keep in my laptop case. And I periodically create a backup to a different portable hard drive that I put in a fire resistant safe in my basement.


----------



## iouzero (Apr 18, 2008)

VividProfessional said:


> Does anyone know of some decent backup software that I can use at home to backups several directories:
> 
> c:\users\david - approx 250gb
> c:\users\lynn - <1gb
> ...


I've been using Microsoft's SyncToy 2.0 since XP was first introduced and haven't found another program so uncluttered or easy to use or more accurate. It works with all Windows up to and including 10. It can update incrementally, adding new and deleting any erased files from the system. Very nice little program.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Why do todays users not create their own backup... I use a Command (.cmd) based on xcopy which can be scheduled or manually run.. and does the equivalent of an incremental backup by making use of the /d switch.. very simple.. just needs a from path and a to path... Costs 10 minutes of your time to write, and same to set the schedule. Only bugbear is the drive letter of the destination, and that must of course be available (online) but if it has a 'fixed' drive letter, then not a problem. Added advantage in some ways, is that it does NOT delete anything, and will only overwrite if you set it to do so with a switch... or it will prompt you.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdsmort said:


> Why do todays users not create their own backup... I use a Command (.cmd) based on xcopy which can be scheduled or manually run.. and does the equivalent of an incremental backup by making use of the /d switch.. very simple.. just needs a from path and a to path... Costs 10 minutes of your time to write, and same to set the schedule. Only bugbear is the drive letter of the destination, and that must of course be available (online) but if it has a 'fixed' drive letter, then not a problem. Added advantage in some ways, is that it does NOT delete anything, and will only overwrite if you set it to do so with a switch... or it will prompt you.


Writing command line scripts is not everyone's cup of tea. A GUI program that does the dirty work for you is simpler, easier and faster. Ever wondered why Microsoft ditched DOS for Windows, or why most Linux distros now have a desktop environment? Also remember that today's users would rather whine about Windows 10 features that they could turn off instead of actually turning them off!


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Writing command line scripts is not everyone's cup of tea. A GUI program that does the dirty work for you is simpler, easier and faster. Ever wondered why Microsoft ditched DOS for Windows, or why most Linux distros now have a desktop environment? Also remember that today's users would rather whine about Windows 10 features that they could turn off instead of actually turning them off!


Absolutely true, and I suspect not many see how easy the Dos environment commands are to set up these days, as everything is done in a GUI with a mouse. When I started using computers, that is all we had, and it is surprising how little different the Dos commands are now from then.
The only reason I commented was because most of the comments seemed to come from people who appeared to me to have a little more technical knowhow than the average.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdsmort said:


> Absolutely true, and I suspect not many see how easy the Dos environment commands are to set up these days, as everything is done in a GUI with a mouse. When I started using computers, that is all we had, and it is surprising how little different the Dos commands are now from then.
> The only reason I commented was because most of the comments seemed to come from people who appeared to me to have a little more technical knowhow than the average.


Your comment is welcome. Let's not forget we're making suggestions to the OP, not to those (commenting) who already know what they're talking about. Think about it. OP already had what they were looking for on their system, but they had no clue! Sounds like the kind of person that would be intimated by the idea of scripting their own backup solution using native utilities, don't you think?


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> Also remember that today's users would rather whine about Windows 10 features that they could turn off instead of actually turning them off!


It's not just "today's users," as this trend is as old as defaults themselves, and works in both directions.

There seems to be a complete disconnect from the idea that an operating system, any operating system, isn't designed for you (any you) straight out of the box, but is a Swiss Army knife type of software that's meant to do many things for many diverse demographics. And in order to be able to do that, configuration by the end user for their desired purposes is required.

Even I have succumbed to the attitude, "Well, *that* is a stupid choice for the default!" Always, upon further reflection, the conclusion dawns that what's "stupid' for me is perfect for certain others. We all have to think about how we want to use something that allows so much tailoring and tailor as necessary.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not scared of a little coding, I have a few websites and Aircraft radar systems...
anyways I wanted something that has a pretty GUI etc and that I can leave running and pretty much ignore until I need to restore something


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

VividProfessional said:


> I'm not scared of a little coding


Then feel free to check out XCOPY and ROBOCOPY. I used to use XCOPY a lot to mirror directory trees, especially copying stuff from CDs to local disk when Explorer would take too long just loading file icons. Back in college I used ROBOCOPY in a scheduled task to synchronise a game profile between two Windows accounts at logon. They are quite similar and both are native Windows utilities.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

You may want to use this link to a guide to ROBOCOPY

https://adamtheautomator.com/robocopy-the-ultimate/


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheers guys - Robocopy has worked exactly how I wanted it too!


----------



## busdriver12 (Dec 24, 2012)

jdsmort said:


> You may want to use this link to a guide to ROBOCOPY
> 
> https://adamtheautomator.com/robocopy-the-ultimate/



Thanks for the tip :thumb:



I have been using XCOPY in batch files to do all my backups since Win 95. Something new for me to learn and maybe streamline the process further.


----------

